

National IPv6 launch day in Finland - eloycoto
https://www.viestintavirasto.fi/en/ipv6now/index.html

======
sandstrom
It bothers me that AWS doesn't have usable IPv6 support (not in VPCs,
unavailable for EC2 instances, not S3, missing from Route53, etc).

I think there is a bunch of progressive companies running on AWS that would
like to offer IPv6, but cannot.

~~~
adevine
Apparently Apple announced that once iOS 9 is released, all apps will be
required to support ipv6. Given the large number of apps that use AWS as a
backend, how will this be feasible?

~~~
cesarb
NAT64 or other transition technologies.

As long as you use DNS instead of hardcoding IPv4 addresses (and if you are
using AWS's ELB, you are using DNS instead of hardcoded IPv4 addresses), a
mobile phone in an IPv6-only network will connect to your backend as if it had
a IPv6 address, with the mobile network doing all the translation.

That's probably why Apple is adding the requirement: no matter whether your
backend is on IPv4 or IPv6, your client _must_ be able to connect to it as if
it were on IPv6. Due to IPv4 exhaustion and the costs of CGN, the more phones
can use exclusively IPv6 (even if through NAT64 or 464XLAT), the better for
the network operators.

~~~
istvan__
Using hardcoded IP addresses in your code is a bad idea anyways.

~~~
istvan__
Any of the down voters, do you care to share why you are down voting? This is
the official development guide of Amazon as well.

------
tbr
Last time I asked a technical(!) sales person at TeliaSonera about IPv6
availability they asked "Did you mean IPTV?".

That pretty much sums it up and they are notably not ready for the "launch",
but the launch page implies it's a staged roll out to ensure network
stability. I read that as "we couldn't be bothered to get things done in time
like the other ISPs". Notice how e.g. DNA just flipped a switch and went
_bang_.

~~~
lucb1e
> technical(!)

Anyone remotely technical knows about IPv6. If that's what you get when you
ask for tech support, ask if they have real technicians whom you could talk
to.

~~~
tbr
yes, that person transferred me and then one or two more transfers later I had
some actual tech person who went "oh yeah, we do IPv6, I think, it's a
business feature. How you get it, I have no clue." It took another two months
of probing and poking and unanswered call requests to B2B sales, to find out
that in theory I could get a business connection, but it would cost me 10x as
much with the only benefit being native IPv6. (It would be still over a crappy
VDSL2 line at identical parameters).

------
dmfdmf
I think we should pick a day, not too far out, and we all should immediately
switch to IPv6 and the metric system world wide. Just rip off the band-aids
and move forward.

~~~
paublyrne
The metric system has already been adopted worldwide.

~~~
1ris
The metric system is a "worse is better" approach. Why is Kg, a base unit,
even if it has prefix?

Time in the SI is based on seconds, that relate very odd to the duration of a
day.

The same horrible base60 system is used for angles.

Don't use SI. Use a system that fits for your Problem (e.g. the cgs system)
Use Units that make sense (like Angstroms or barns) for the problem you are
solving. Often SI fits. But SI shouldn't be a dogma.

~~~
pasiaj
Don't go fooling yourself into thinking all systems are equally complex just
because all systems have sone complexities.

I've read a at least half a dozen studies linking the US standards system to
worse learning outcomes. Nobody's saying SI is perfect. It's just a lot, lot
less worse.

~~~
1ris
Of course the US or the Imperial System are a way worse, I never meant to
imply otherwise.

But SI is not particular good and it's not a non-brainer to choose SI. Units
should be used because they are elegant to use. Like Angstrom and not because
they are in the SI system.

And there are other Systems that are just as valid. Instead of SI-Prefixes one
could use Japanese numbers. (They have names for the numbers 10^n for n from
-24 to 68 in steps of 4.)

------
rogeryu
I use the DNS flusher addon in Firefox, and with the Status-4-evar toolbar
addon, I can see the IP address of the sites I visit. My provider (not in
Finland) offers IPv6 support, and I see IPv6 addresses quite often, especially
for Google, Facebook and other big sites.

This addon makes IPv6 real for me. I know my provider uses IPv6, but actually
seeing this address makes a difference to me. Most people don't know and don't
care, and they shouldn't as normal user, but for me it's different.

------
justincormack
I like the idea that if you participate you have to leave ipv6 turned on
after. These one off days before have just ended and most people turned it
off.

Github please add ipv6 support...

~~~
rwmj
And HN too:

    
    
        $ host news.ycombinator.com
        news.ycombinator.com is an alias for news.ycombinator.com.cdn.cloudflare.net.
        news.ycombinator.com.cdn.cloudflare.net has address 198.41.191.47
        news.ycombinator.com.cdn.cloudflare.net has address 198.41.190.47

~~~
justincormack
Yes thats odd as you can just turn on ipv6 support with cloudflare.

~~~
IgorPartola
The only holdback nowadays is typically your application code not being ready
to deal with IPv6. It is possible that HN doesn't yet handle features such as
no procrastination for IPv6 addresses.

~~~
justincormack
Cloudflare even have a "pseudo IPv4" option for dumb software
[https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202494830-P...](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/202494830-Pseudo-IPv4-Supporting-IPv6-addresses-in-legacy-
IPv4-applications)

------
betaby
I some what skeptical about all those IPv6 launch days. Residential IPSs
across the world really do not care. Meanwhile in Canada for example Rogers
gives 3G/LTE users IPs from the 25.0.0.0/8 (UK Ministry of Defence) and then
NAT them to the pool of the real IPv4 IPs. No IPv6 as you may guess.

~~~
callahad
As far as I can tell, T-Mobile in the US provisions handsets with IPv6 by
default.

~~~
tzs
I just got an iPhone 6 Plus from T-Mobile a couple days ago, and I don't seem
to be getting an IPv6 address over LTE. Maybe they aren't doing it everywhere
yet?

I'm in Western Washington, in the Puget Sound area on the other side of the
water from Seattle.

~~~
teraflop
On Android, you can just go to "Settings" -> "Cellular networks" -> "Access
point names" and choose whether you want to request an IPv4 or IPv6 address.

As far as I can tell (from looking at [https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT201699](https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201699)), iOS doesn't have an
equivalent option, so it probably just doesn't support IPv6 over cellular
networks yet.

------
toyg
That's a great idea. I hope other countries follow suit. We need this sort of
arbitrary "catalyst events" to sanction migrations, even just at the
psychological and political level.

~~~
mauricemir
What would have been better is 20-25 years ago take ipv6 out back and shoot it
and tel the IETF to go back to the drawing board and come up with one tat had
a better migration plan

------
746F7475
Well, at least I don't yet have IPv6 working. Might be because this isn't
mandatory and my ISP (largest in Finland) just doesn't care or because I'm
using 4G since they can't figure out how to get a working fiber connection to
me (it works for few hours and then cuts of for 30-90 minutes).

~~~
dezgeg
At least DNA in Helsinki delivered, this is what I started to see today:

    
    
        wlp3s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
                inet 82.181.xxx.xxx  netmask 255.255.248.0  broadcast 82.181.xxx.255
                inet6 2001:14ba:100:0:4a21:b369:xxxx:xxxx  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x0<global>
    

[http://test-ipv6.com/](http://test-ipv6.com/) gives a score of 10/10\. It
looks like they are currently serving only /128 via DHCPv6, though.

~~~
pekkap
You actually get a /56 if you ask for it (dhclient -6 -P -N -v -i em1 or
somesuch )

~~~
dezgeg
Oh, good to know! That was what NetworkManager auto-configured for me, some
day I'll have to take a closer look at getting the /56 set up.

------
Dobbs
Apple has actually done a really good job of pushing IPv6. For years their
devices have supported it from their routers to their laptops. Between Apple
and Comcast's recent IPv6 turnup I'm actually on IPv6 by default.

~~~
pornel
IPv6 works without problems in OS X, but AirPort doesn't support IPv6 over
PPPoE (I've had no luck with bridge mode either, even though it theoretically
should support that).

~~~
simon_vetter
I've used a Time Capsule just fine in bridge mode when cabled to a CPE sending
out router advertisements. If you use it as a bridge, you might want to make
sure the TC firewall is disabled (or at least lets multicasts through).

------
sakri
Torille?

